# Knackige Vordertaunusrunde mit der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 28.5.



## Schwarzer Kater (23. April 2006)

Nachdem unsere erste Tour dieses Jahr im Usinger Becken ja mit 26 Teilnehmern schon gut besucht war, haben wir für die nächste Runde im Vordertaunus natürlich aufgerüstet.   Es wird drei Guides (Wiegetritt, wissefux und meine Wenigkeit) geben, die die Strecke komplett kennen. Wir werden auch von Anfang an eine etwas schnellere und eine etwas gemütlichere Gruppe machen. Allerdings sollte man für die Tour schon etwas Grundfitness haben. Es sind immerhin rund 1200 hm auf 36 km zu bewältigen. Wer sich das nicht zutraut hat übrigens nach etwa der Hälfte der Distanz die Möglichkeit auszusteigen, da wir nach 17 km noch einmal durch den Startort Eppstein rollen werden. Der Trailanteil ist diesmal ebenfalls höher, wobei einige besonders knackige Stellen auch im Uphill bewältigt werden dürfen/müssen.  

Zur Strecke: Wir treffen uns am Bahnhof in Eppstein. Dort sind sowohl ausreichend Parkmöglichkeiten vorhanden, wie natürlich auch die Anbindung an den ÖPNV. Die S2 aus Richtung Frankfurt kommend hält dort um 10:47 Uhr. Der Bahnhof liegt direkt an der B455 und ist nicht zu verfehlen.
Von dort geht es direkt in den ersten Berg, den Judenkopf, auf dessen Gipfel wir den ersten Trail mitnehmen und dann weiter auf einem flowigen Waldtrail nach Lorsbach abfahren. Dort geht es dann nach einer fiesen Aspahltauffahrt in einen längeren Trail durch den Wald, der vor allem gute Uphillqualitäten fordert. Wir schrauben uns dann hoch auf den Staufen zum Aussichtspunkt am Großen Mannstein. Ab hier geht es dann trailig runter zum nächsten Aussichtspunkt (allerdings in die andere Richtung) und dann im steilen Sturzflug zurück nach Eppstein. Hier nehmen wir die historische Altstadt mit der Burg mit und biegen dann ehrfurchtsvoll vor dem "Schmerzberg" der Taunustrails wieder in den Wald ein. Die Strecke läuft übrigens, für die Racer bestimmt interessant, sowohl am Judenkopf, wie auch im jetzt flogenden Teil teilweise identisch zur Taunustrails-Runde. Wir arbeiten uns jetzt zum alten Steinbruch hoch, wo wir den "Totenkopf-Downhill" abfahren, bevor wir uns an den Anstieg nach Eppenhain begeben. Dort umrunden wir auf breiten Wegen den Rossert und fahren weiter zum Atzelberg, auf dessen Aussichtsturm man einen hervorragenden Blick über die umliegenden Landschaft hat. Dort nehmen wir ebenfalls wieder ein paar Trails mit und machen uns auf den Heimweg Richtung Eppstein.
Wir haben heute bei flottem Tempo exakt 3 h Nettofahrzeit für die Runde benötigt. In der Gruppe werden wir sicher nicht unter 4 h Brutto hin kommen, die gemütlichere Gruppe eher mehr. 

Nach Abschluss der Tour ist ein gemütlicher Ausklang im Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim geplant. Diesen erreicht man in 10  min mit dem Auto oder nimmt weitere 6 km ohne nennenswerte Höhenmter inkl. eines weiteren Trails unter die Stollen. Wenn das Wetter passt möchten wir natürlich draußen sitzen!  
Das Ganze gibt´s natürlich auch im LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2332 Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zur Tour
Höhenprofil: 




Blick heute vom Großen Mannstein Richtung Hochtaunus (leider etwas diesig): 



Blick vom Atzelbergturm Richtung Hochtaunus: 



Die Guides für die flottere Gruppe:


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2006)

wer an dieser stelle noch kraft in den beinen hat, darf gerne den atzelbergturm hochjoggen und die aussicht genießen.
der turm ist tatsächlich begehbar, auch wenn er hier auf dem foto etwas schief aussieht  





vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass es verpflegungsmöglichkeiten am kaisertempel (kurz vor ende der ersten "runde", mit herrlichem ausblick auf eppstein) und in eppstein (start, halbzeit und ziel) gibt.

und immer schön die teller leer essen, damit das wetter am 28.5. schön sonnig und warm wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. April 2006)

Wer noch ein paar Appetit-Häppchen von der gestrifen Pre-Tour möchte sollte sich unbedingt mal das entsprechende Album von Wiegetritt ansehen.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2006)

noch ein kleiner hinweis von mir als guide :

die tour wird selbstverständlich "massiv"   geführt


----------



## Lupo (24. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein kleiner hinweis von mir als guide :
> 
> die tour wird selbstverständlich "massiv"   geführt


..hab ich auch net anders erwartet 
schad dass wir an dem w.e. unterwegs sind und ich net mitfahrn kann 

übrigens gebt ihr wirklich ein hübsches guide-pärchen ab ich würde mal sagen, *fotodesmonatsverdächtig*


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2006)

Bei dem Höhenprofil und der Beschreibung der Abfahrten stellt sich die Frage ob das mit nem CC Bike zu fahren ist?

Liebe schwarze Katze, sag doch mal ob 100mm Federung ausreichend sind. 
Bitte, bitte ja sagen, ich will doch auch mal mitfahren..  


Gruss Uwe


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Höhenprofil und der Beschreibung der Abfahrten stellt sich die Frage ob das mit nem CC Bike zu fahren ist?
> 
> Liebe schwarze Katze, sag doch mal ob 100mm Federung ausreichend sind.
> Bitte, bitte ja sagen, ich will doch auch mal mitfahren..
> ...




bin zwar nicht die schwarze mieze, kann dir aber sagen, dass es definitiv mit 105 mm federweg und hardtail zu fahren geht  
die abfahrten sind eher schön flowig und weniger technisch anspruchsvoll wie beispielsweise rund um den feldberg.
meiner meinung nach auch komplett ohne federung zu fahren, macht dann aber nicht ganz so viel spaß


----------



## m.a.t. (24. April 2006)

Also ich würde mir ja eher Gedanken über die Anstiege machen, als über die Abfahrten.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mir ja eher Gedanken über die Anstiege machen, als über die Abfahrten.



Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe willst Du doch für den Donnerstag im LMB was anbieten. Wenns bei mir klappt würde ich mitfahren und dann kannst Du mir ja mal ne vergleichbare Steigung zeigen.
Ich werd mich aber erst kurzfristig anmelden.
Gruss


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Höhenprofil und der Beschreibung der Abfahrten stellt sich die Frage ob das mit nem CC Bike zu fahren ist?
> 
> Liebe schwarze Katze, sag doch mal ob 100mm Federung ausreichend sind.
> Bitte, bitte ja sagen, ich will doch auch mal mitfahren..
> ...


Jetzt bin ich zu Hause!
Klar geht das mit einem CC-Bike! Alles andere erfordert bei den Anstiegen auch ordentlich Muskelschmalz.   Von meinen 100/90 hab ich gestern nicht alles gebraucht. Vorn vielleicht 80, hinten vielleicht 60-70 mm. Das ist sicher aber auch mit ´nem 80 mm Race-Hardtail schön zu fahren.
Jetzt hab ich dir hoffentlich genug Mut gemacht, damit du auch wirklich mal mit fährst! Beantrag schon mal die Genehmigung bei deiner besseren Hälfte.  

@Lupo: Schade..., vielleicht macht ihr ja Urlaub im schönen Vordertaunus! Berge, Burgen, Wald, noch mehr Berge, noch mehr Burgen und davon noch ´ne ganze Menge mehr!


----------



## Lupo (24. April 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> J...
> @Lupo: Schade..., vielleicht macht ihr ja Urlaub im schönen Vordertaunus! Berge, Burgen, Wald, noch mehr Berge, noch mehr Burgen und davon noch ´ne ganze Menge mehr!


du wirst lachen, das haben wir auch schon gemacht aber wenn ich 4 tage hab ist eher der schwarzwald oder die eifel angesagt. der lieserpfad will z.b. endlich mal unter die stollen genommen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich zuletzt im Usinger (Matsch-)Becken diesen farbenfrohen Pokal 



schwer erkämpft hatte (die Entscheidung konnte ich nach ca. 20 km recht frühzeitig für mich entscheiden  ), möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, auch anderen auch die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich dieses Prunkstücks zu ermächtigen.
Ich werde somit auch hier mein Glück versuchen und hoffe, den Pokal an den nächsten weitergeben zu können  . cu MTK-Cube


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit du auch wirklich mal mit fährst! Beantrag schon mal die Genehmigung bei deiner besseren Hälfte.



Hab mich heute morgen angemeldet. Die Genehmigung wurde mir automatisch erteilt unter der Bedingung das ich endlich das Jammern, weil ich bei der letzten Tour nicht dabei war, lasse   Hat halt alles seinen Preis!  

...und demnächst wirst Du mich auch mal an nem Do um 14:00 am Hals haben  

Gruss  Uwe


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. April 2006)

Da musst du aber viel gejammert haben, wenn du so viel frei bekommst!  
Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Mai 2006)

Wo jetzt schon öfter die Frage kam, ob man das als Anfänger auch packt schreib ich das jetzt mal hier rein:

Die Tour an sich ist konditionell schon ziemlich fordernd. Wir haben hier rund 32 hm/km reingebaut, im Hochtaunus kommt man zum Vergleich selten mal an die 30 ran. Wer sich nicht sicher ist, ob er das packt kann aber nach der halben Strecke, wenn wir erneut durch Eppstein kommen, zur Not auch aussteigen. 
Fahrtechnisch sind ein paar schöne Sachen dabei, aber nichts, was nicht machbar wäre, wenn der Kopf mitspielt. Es wird z.B. am Kaisertempel auch mit der langsameren Gruppe auf Wunsch eine Umfahrung geben oder wenn man´s sich doch nicht traut kann man ja zur Not mal kurze Stücke schieben. Bergauf sind ein paar knifflige Sachen dabei. Das sind dann die speziellen Fux-Stellen.  

Ergo: Ein Einsteiger kann sicher mitfahren, allerdings wäre da ein kleiner Hang zum Masochismus schon vorteilhaft, weil auch die langsamere Gruppe nicht unbedingt eine langsame Gruppe ist.   Einem blutigen Anfänger würd ich die Tour allerdings nicht empfehlen. Daher auch die Einstufung im LMB als mittel-schwer.


----------



## Trollobaby (8. Mai 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: Ein Einsteiger kann sicher mitfahren, allerdings wäre da ein kleiner Hang zum Masochismus schon vorteilhaft, QUOTE]
> 
> Wie geschaffen für mich. Wenn ich an dem Tag genug Zeit habe bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ..... übrigens gebt ihr wirklich ein hübsches guide-pärchen ab ich würde mal sagen, *fotodesmonatsverdächtig*


@Guides:
1.) Falls weibliche Fans mal Fragen: Gibt es das Bild auch in einer Heftmitte zum Aufklappen ?  

2.) Geht's nach der "fiesen Asphaltauffahrt" über das "Rendez-Vous-Eck" oder über den Hahnenkopf (mit den zwei Sitzbänken; da liegen übrigens noch ein paar schwarze Bike-Handschuhe) Richtung gr. Mannstein ? (nur zur Neugierde und besseren Einschätzung, mit was für Sadisten wir's zu tuen haben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> @Guides:
> 1.) Falls weibliche Fans mal Fragen: Gibt es das Bild auch in einer Heftmitte zum Aufklappen ?
> 
> 2.) Geht's nach der "fiesen Asphaltauffahrt" über das "Rendez-Vous-Eck" oder über den Hahnenkopf (mit den zwei Sitzbänken; da liegen übrigens noch ein paar schwarze Bike-Handschuhe) Richtung gr. Mannstein ? (nur zur Neugierde und besseren Einschätzung, mit was für Sadisten wir's zu tuen haben  )



zu 1 : es wird für alle fans ein schrein am großen mannstein errichtet, wo ihr uns huldigen dürft (oder alternativ mit eiern bzw. pfeilen bewerfen)   

zu 2 : nach dem asphaltanstieg gehts auf halber höhe hahnenkopf wieder in den wald und runter bis knapp über lorsbach (wandermarkierung schwarze sau), dann gehts trailig mit einem kurzen knackigen anstieg wieder bergauf, danach kurz bergab am "rendez-vous-platz" vorbei wieder bergauf richtung kaisertempel ...

sind wir nun deiner meinung nach sadisten   ?


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

zum thema sadisten :
möglicherweise haben wir genau zu dieser jahreszeit im staufengebiet mit erheblichen aufkommen von raupen zu kämpfen !
die viecher hingen zumindest letztes jahr im mai zu tausenden von den bäumen und büschen runter, ausweichen unmöglich  
bike und biker waren voll von raupen.
der wald gibt auch zur zeit des raupenschlupfes merkwürdige geräusche von sich ...

wenn es so kommen sollte, bleibt euch wenigstens ein trost : die vorne fahrenden werden mit sicherheit die meisten raupen einsammeln


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Mai 2006)

Werde die Woche vorher noch ein paar Raupen aufhängen, das spart den Verpflegungsstop. Raupen sind schließlich sehr proteinreich und kosten im Vergleich zum Powerbar auch deutlich weniger!  
Denke aber eigentlich, daß nach dem harten Winter dieses Jahr etwas weniger da rum hängen dürfte. Letztes Jahr war es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> .... danach kurz bergab am "rendez-vous-platz" vorbei wieder bergauf richtung kaisertempel ...
> 
> sind wir nun deiner meinung nach sadisten   ?


Bis dahin geht's noch so; ich hatte schon vermutet/befürchtet, am Rendez-vous-Platz gehts direkt hinter dem Schild rechts den schmalen Pfad rauf, der etwas unterhalb vom Hahnenkopf zur "schnurgeraden Autobahn" (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein) Richtung Staufen führt. Sonst hätt ich noch Steigeisen eingepackt . Über den Rest laß ich mich überraschen (wie auch über meine Kondition  ).  cu MTK-Cube


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin geht's noch so; ich hatte schon vermutet/befürchtet, am Rendez-vous-Platz gehts direkt hinter dem Schild rechts den schmalen Pfad rauf, der etwas unterhalb vom Hahnenkopf zur "schnurgeraden Autobahn" (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein) Richtung Staufen führt. Sonst hätt ich noch Steigeisen eingepackt . Über den Rest laß ich mich überraschen (wie auch über meine Kondition  ).  cu MTK-Cube



du bringst mich gerade auf eine idee ...  
bisher bin ich da immer durchgerauscht, um den schwung für den gegenanstieg mitzunehmen.
aber beim nächsten mal werde ich mal deine variante für meinen privatgebrauch antesten


----------



## fUEL (10. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> du bringst mich gerade auf eine idee ...
> bisher bin ich da immer durchgerauscht, um den schwung für den gegenanstieg mitzunehmen.
> aber beim nächsten mal werde ich mal deine variante für meinen privatgebrauch antesten




Zu gerne wär ich am 28.ten dabei aber leider muß ich mir mit Arbeit den ganzen Tag versauen ( Verkaufsoffener Sonntag in Bad Hg. ) 

Hoffe aber die Sado Tour    demnächst mit dem Kater nachzufahren
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lupo (10. Mai 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hoffe aber die Sado Tour    demnächst mit dem Kater nachzufahren
> Gruß Frank


   dann besteht ja für mich auch noch die hoffnung


----------



## mobsta (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Allerseits  

Bin neu hier und wohne seit kurzem in Niedernhausen. Ich muß am 28.5.zwar arbeiten, aber wenn ich den Dienst getauscht bekomme, dann bin ich ebenfalls dabei  

Bis dahin wird noch eisern trainiert  
Falls es Leute gibt, die hier in der Umgebung regelmäßig Touren machen, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Gerne auch in der Woche, wegen meinen unregelmäßigen Arbeitstagen.
Schreibt einfach an: tommy1980 (at) gmx.de

Bis dahin....
MfG Thomas


----------



## kimpel (10. Mai 2006)

wenn ich bis dahin wieder nüchtern bin, komm ich, vor allem weil ich auch den kater mal vor balduinenstein kennen lernen will


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich bis dahin wieder nüchtern bin, komm ich, vor allem weil ich auch den kater mal vor balduinenstein kennen lernen will


Das wird wohl dann klappen, es sei denn, du willst die nächsten 18 Tage durchsaufen!  

@Lupo+Fuel: Da läßt sich sicher mal was machen, aber logischerweise erst nach dem Termin. Schau´n mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2006)

wir könnten ja speziell für lupo und fuel die tour andersherum fahren 
da wären die steigungen dann noch schöner


----------



## Lupo (11. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten ja speziell für lupo und fuel die tour andersherum fahren
> da wären die steigungen dann noch schöner


neenee, ich bin doch net steigugsgeil so wärs mir lieber :


			
				Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vielleicht hätte man die Anstiege zu Beginn doch eher bergab fahren sollen.
> Bis nächste Woche


----------



## kimpel (11. Mai 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wohl dann klappen, es sei denn, du willst die nächsten 18 Tage durchsaufen!


das nicht, aber am samstag davor is der dritte offizielle wiesbadener bierathlon und mein partner und ich wollen den sieg(und nicht wie letztes jahr(mit anderem partner) "nur" zweiter werden), und wenn alles total subotimal läuft darf ich auch noch am montag zu meiner letzten abiprüfung antanzen, aber ich seh das ganze auch positiv und denke das ich fahren kann


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema sadisten :
> möglicherweise haben wir genau zu dieser jahreszeit im staufengebiet mit erheblichen aufkommen von raupen zu kämpfen !
> die viecher hingen zumindest letztes jahr im mai zu tausenden von den bäumen und büschen runter, ausweichen unmöglich
> bike und biker waren voll von raupen.
> ...


Keine Raupen mehr da, die meisten hab ich eben alle eingesammelt! Sind zwar nicht ganz so viele wie letztes Jahr, aber wiederlich sind sie trotzdem. Wenn man den Helm abnimmt rieseln sie richtig runter. Zumindest  werden bis zur Tour in zwei Wochen wohl kaum noch welche da sein, dafür aber viele schöne Schmetterlinge!


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2006)

das war erst die vorhut, die sogenannten frühchen  
das große raupenschlüpfen wurde für den 27.05. angekündigt  

ich war diese woche nur ums naturfreundehaus/fuchstanz unterwegs und habe auch dort reichlich dieser possierlichen tierchen aus ihrem natürlichen lebensraum entführt und im garten wieder ausgesetzt ...


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Mai 2006)

Servus,

ich glaube dieses Mal bin ich dabei. Ich habe richtig Bock, diese neuen Trails zu sehen. Kondition habe ich mehr als genug (denke ich  ) aber mal sehen, was mein Knie darüber denkt

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Kondition habe ich mehr als genug (denke ich  ) aber mal sehen, was mein Knie darüber denkt


Du sollst ja auch nicht mit dem Knie denken!   Schön, daß du dabei bist!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2006)

Sollte ich es schaffen bis nächste Woche gesund zu werden (was sehr danach aussieht) und dann schonmal zwei Wochen mehr oder weniger trainieren kann komme ich vermutlich auch. Bis Eppstein habe ich es nicht so weit (rund 5min bis Oberjosbach und dann ist es ja nur noch ein "Katzensprung" quer durch den Wald.
Mit welcher Gruppe (schnell, mittel) kann ich ja dann vor Ort noch wählen oder?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Raupen mehr da, die meisten hab ich eben alle eingesammelt! Sind zwar nicht ganz so viele wie letztes Jahr, aber wiederlich sind sie trotzdem. Wenn man den Helm abnimmt rieseln sie richtig runter. Zumindest  werden bis zur Tour in zwei Wochen wohl kaum noch welche da sein, dafür aber viele schöne Schmetterlinge!


Mieze ! miez miez miez, hier Freßchen...
(Ich kann Dir ja noch ein paar im Kühlschrank aufheben bis zum 28.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher Gruppe (schnell, mittel) kann ich ja dann vor Ort noch wählen oder?


So ist es. Da beide Gruppen bis auf wenige Stücke auch den gleichen Weg fahren wird auch ein Wechseln der Gruppen, zumindest von schnell auf weniger schnell möglich sein.

@Lucafabian: Alle einsammeln! Sehr proteinreich und viel günstiger als Power Bar!  Nur an den Geschmacksrichtungen muß noch gearbeitet werden.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Mai 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lucafabian: Alle einsammeln! Sehr proteinreich und viel günstiger als Power Bar!  Nur an den Geschmacksrichtungen muß noch gearbeitet werden.


@wer ?  
WARNUNG AN ALLE:   : Der Verzehr von Raupen aus unkontrolliertem Waldanbau kann zu Sehstörungen und evtl. zu Beeinträchtigungen im Bikeverkehr führen. Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Alkoholiker.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> @wer ?


Oha, verguckt! Normalerweise macht der Lucafabian immer die Katzenwitze, da hab ich das direkt falsch assoziiert.


----------



## fUEL (13. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten ja speziell für lupo und fuel die tour andersherum fahren
> da wären die steigungen dann noch schöner



Also der Anstieg von der Altstadt auf den großen Mannstein  sieht ja auf dem Profil recht interessant aus. Da kann man schon drüber nachdenken frei nach Bölts" Quäl dich du Sau"


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2006)

diesen anstieg wollte ich schon immer mal bergauf testen  
sowas mach ich aber wohl besser alleine ...


----------



## fUEL (13. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> diesen anstieg wollte ich schon immer mal bergauf testen
> sowas mach ich aber wohl besser alleine ...


Das schaffst Du   Bananenflipp im Eissalon und hoch ( mit ausreichend Abstand ) 
Die versteckten Kameras sind schon montiert. Nichts entgeht dem glasigen Auge !!

    Wird dann ins Netz gestellt - Nachahmer werden sich  wohl blamieren.
Soviel zu den biblisch inspirierten " paar Schippen Erde rund um Eppstein" vermutlich auf einer Pobacke und mit einem Bein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Mai 2006)

Trotz eigentlich einfachem Treffunkt noch mal ´ne kurze Routenbeschreibung aus den drei Hauptrichtungen.

Von Westen/A3: Ausfahrt Niedernhausen auf B455 Richtung Königstein/Eppstein. In Eppstein über 1. Ampel drüber und vor der folgenden Fußgängerampel rechts. Ziel erreicht!

Von Süden/A66: Am besten Abfahrt Eppstein Richtung Kriftel/Hofheim/Eppstein. Durch Hofheim und Lorsbach nach Eppstein. An der Ampel links auf B455 Richtung Niedernhausen.  Nach der nächsten Fußgängerampel links. Ziel erreicht!

Von Osten/A661+A5: Am Autobahnende in Oberursel der B455 Richtung Königstein folgen. In Königstein weiter auf B455 Richtung Wiesbaden/Eppstein. In Eppstein über die Ampeln geradeaus weiter und nach der folgenden Fußgängerampel links. Ziel erreicht!

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach und der Bahnhof ist auch ausgeschildert.


----------



## homburger (16. Mai 2006)

Da mach ich doch auch glatt mit, wenn ich darf...  

@Spanier: Ich würde von Kirdorf aus mit dem Auto rüber fahren. Falls Du also nicht wieder eine längere Trainingseinheit für den Tag geplant hast, kann ich Dich gerne mitnehmen!

Bis später


Sven


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich doch auch glatt mit, wenn ich darf...


Ja aber sicher!  So langsam füllt sich´s ja!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2006)

Ich sage dann mal wieder ab. Bekomme die Mandeln operativ entfernt (wie auch sonst) und darf deshalb die nächsten 4 Wochen kein Rad mehr fahren  
Neues Canyon hier stehen und nicht fahren dürfen, die Welt ist so grausam


----------



## Der Spanier (19. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich doch auch glatt mit, wenn ich darf...
> 
> @Spanier: Ich würde von Kirdorf aus mit dem Auto rüber fahren. Falls Du also nicht wieder eine längere Trainingseinheit für den Tag geplant hast, kann ich Dich gerne mitnehmen!
> 
> ...



Das wäre sehr nett, denn meine Freundin konnte ihr Auto haben, falls sie etwas alternatives machen will  

wir sprechen dann

Danke und Grüße

Ruben


----------



## homburger (22. Mai 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn meine Freundin konnte *ihr* Auto haben, falls sie etwas alternatives machen will...



Das ist sehr großzügig von Dir


----------



## Der Spanier (22. Mai 2006)

Tja, so ist die deutsche Sprache, die posessive Artikeln für Weiben und für die zweite Person Plural sind leider gleich....manchmal gibt es Probleme:

Welcher ist ihr Freund?

Wer weiss, wie viele Freundinen der Typ hat


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo DIMBos,

ich werde am Sonntag mal meine Schäfchen vom MTV Kronberg (DIMB-Mitgliedsverein!) zu Euch lenken. Mindestens die kleine Tour machen wir mit.
Wie immer kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, wie viele Mtb'lerInnen bei uns am Sonntag auftauchen.
Aus der Tatsache, dass auf eine S-Bahn um kurz vor 11:00 verwiesen wird, gehe davon aus, dass auch die Tour um 11:00 starten soll  

CU there.


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2006)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Tatsache, dass auf eine S-Bahn um kurz vor 11:00 verwiesen wird, gehe davon aus, dass auch die Tour um 11:00 starten soll
> 
> CU there.



korrekt, 11.00 uhr start in eppstein. siehe lmb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2332

@all : wettervorhersage fürs wochende sieht nicht gerade rosig aus  . fangopackung ist garantiert, wahrscheinlich sogar inkl. massagestrahl von oben 

p.s. wenn ihr von kronberg aus losradelt, müßt ihr da ja auch wieder hin. da bietet es sich an, noch den größten teil der zweiten runde bis zum atzelberg mitzunehmen und von dort oben rüber zu queren. hoch müßt ihr ja eh wieder


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Mai 2006)

@Onkel Jürgen: Klasse! Hast du ganz grob einen Überblick, mit wievielen Leuten wir da in etwa rechnen dürfen? 

Zum Wetter: Traue niemals eine Wetterprognose, die länger als bis übermorgen gilt! Ist alles viel zu ungenau. Von daher besteht noch Hoffnung nicht total eingesaut von der Tour zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (24. Mai 2006)

also ich werde dann wohl doch nicht kommen, da mich am dienstag drauf meine letzte abiprüfung erwartet und ich hätte nun mal gerne den besseren schnitt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde dann wohl doch nicht kommen, da mich am dienstag drauf meine letzte abiprüfung erwartet und ich hätte nun mal gerne den besseren schnitt


Schade.   Wenn du aber am Sonntag ´ne Lernblockade bekommst und mal Frischluft brauchst, weißt du ja, was zu tun ist.   Viel Glück beim Abi auch!


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> die abfahrten sind eher schön flowig und ...


Das "flowig" können wir wohl streichen, "flutschig" wäre jetzt passender  . Ich war heut nachmittag um den Staufen und Judenkopf unterwegs. 
Die Raupen gehen langsam aus (Mieze hat wohl schon alles abgegrast ), aber dafür können wir uns ersatzweise an pfundigen Nachtschnecken laben, gibts reichlich.
Während andere sich am Vatertag besaufen, hatte ich andere vorlieben:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254357
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254356
Ich freu mich auf Sonntag, was auch immer von oben kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2006)

Gut siehst Du aus, 
schönerer Sommersprossen gibts überhaupt gar nicht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Mai 2006)

Momentan scheint sich das Wetter ja erfreulicher Weise beruhigt zu haben und laut Wetter.com sinkt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen deutlich ab. Um die sommersprossen werden wir daher morgen kaum herum kommen, aber zumindest die "Begossener Pudel"-Frisur dürfte uns dann ja morgen erspart bleiben.   Durch die weicheren Bodenverhältnisse wird die Tour auch noch ein bißchen knackiger und wir wissen ja alle: 
*Schlamm adelt!*  

Aktueller Anmeldestand ist inkl. mündlicher Zusagen etwa 22 + Onkel Jürgen&MTV Kronberg. Da steht uns sicher ein schöne runde bevor!


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2006)

Ich wünsch Euch mal vonb Herzen gutes Wetter und happy trails.
und     B X ( bleibt Xsund)

Bis bald und bitte macht mal einen Haufen Bilder für die arbeitende Bevölkerung, damit man sich wenigstens eingeschlammt fühlen kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2006)

wettertechnisch wird es wohl der vorerst wärmste tag werden, die schlammschicht wird uns die lästigen mücken vom leib halten  

leider geht bei den bodenverhältnissen der uphill-spaß etwas flöten  
das wird ein hartes stück arbeit   

"have matsch fun", wie die briten sagen


----------



## Der Spanier (27. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Leider muss ich meine Teilnahme an der Tour absagen. Seit unserem lezten AWB mit Nässe und Kälte tut mein pseudo-rheumatisches Knie wieder weh. Daher wollte ich lieber zu Hause bleiben, und wenn das Wetter besser wird (d.h. kein Regen) eine gemütlichere flache Runde fahren.

Schade, ich hatte richtig Bock drauf. Ich wunsche euch das beste mögliche Wetter und tierischen Spaß bei den Trails

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Poppei (28. Mai 2006)

Auch ich muss leider absagen. 
Liege nun schon 10 Tage flach und das Antibiotika hilft auch nicht. Erste Saisonhälfte schon im Arsch.

Viel Spaß.  Ihr wiederholt die Tour, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :Brian (28. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen,
ich möchte die Absagen ja nicht um eine weitere bereichern...  
... aber seit einer Tour am Donnerstag bei viel Nässe von oben und unten, hitzigen 10° und teilweise ausgedehnten Fußmärschen durch nordhessische Sumpflandschaften bin ich angeschlagen, besonders der permanente Husten nervt ziemlich.  
Ich möchte es jetzt noch offen lassen und morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich mitfahren kann. Wenn es so ist wie heute morgen, hat das wenig Sinn eine Taunus Tour mit doch einigen Höhenmetern zu fahren. Geht es besser als heute, dann komme ich. Sorry für die halbe Abmeldung, tut mir leid, aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch. 
Lothar

p.s. Meine Anmeldung habe ich noch stehen lassen, es lebe die Hoffnung...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2006)

@ Schwarzer Kater: Guten morgen, ist alles bestens für nachher?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Mai 2006)

Momentan trocken, aber bewölkt bei 15°. Es könnte schlimmer sein..., aber auch besser.


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2006)

in kelkheim scheint die sonne  
aber richtung eppstein siehts düster aus  

bis gleich, mach mich mal auf den weg ...

@schwarzer kater : kannst ja nochmal die teilnehmerliste zwecks kontrolle ausdrucken, möglichst kurzfristig ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> in kelkheim scheint die sonne
> aber richtung eppstein siehts düster aus
> 
> @schwarzer kater : kannst ja nochmal die teilnehmerliste zwecks kontrolle ausdrucken, möglichst kurzfristig ...


Hier kam auch gerade mal kurz das gelbe Ding raus. 
Teilnehmerliste werden wir nicht brauchen, denk ich. wer da ist, ist da, wer nicht da ist, ist nicht da. Für Notfälle mal meine Nummer: 0172-6930604


----------



## Halli-M (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr Helden!
wir sind aufgrund einer kurzfristigen Verabredung erst um 3.00 Uhr heute morgen ins Bett gekommen und haben's nicht auf die Reihe bekommen bis 11.00 Uhr  ; waren dann um 14.30 Uhr (halbswegs wach) im Taunus - Sorry   - aber wir freuen uns auf das nächste Mal    .
Sonja und Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Mai 2006)

N'abend zusammen, 
noch nix gepostet worden  , duscht Ihr noch oder putzt .... sorry: putzt Ihr noch oder duscht Ihr schon ?
Hier ein Bild von oben (Handy):
Falls da unten einer Rauch auf dem Bild entdeckt: Da hat keiner den Turm angezündet; da hat "Dicker Albert" nur ein
Lungenbrötchen genossen  .



Danke an die Guides für die schöne Strecke und Wiegetritt für die passenden Worte, wenn's wie so oft bergauf ging .
Dank auch die Helfer wegen meinem chainsuck-Problem. cu Carsten


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2006)

hallo wach !

alle noch im koma oder was   

hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6121 gibts ein paar bilders von der tour ...


----------



## mischuwi (29. Mai 2006)

Die Tour war echt super! Hat viel Spaß gemacht und die Beine brennen auch noch schön nach.  Also genauso, wie es sein soll.
Vielen Dank an die Guides! Die Runde muss unbedingt im Sommer (und bei Trockenheit) mal wiederholt werden. 
@ Fux: Die Fotos sagen alles!  Lauter dreckverschmierte und zufriedene Gesichter.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir Danke an meine beiden Kollegen. Hat gut geklappt, wie ich meine. Besonders der flexible Gruppenwechsel hat sich auf dieser Tour doch bewährt. Danke natürlich auch an die zahlreich erschienenen Mitfahrer, mit denen es durchweg sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Gemeinsam wühlt es sich doch gleich viel schöner durch den Modder! 

Hier mal die paar Bilder, die meine Kamera so her gab:















			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Runde muss unbedingt im Sommer (und bei Trockenheit) mal wiederholt werden.


Den Wunsch hatten der Lupo und fUEL ja wegen terminlichen Problemen auch schon mal geäußert. Ich denke, da wird sich was machen lassen, aber erst mal kommt ja jetzt die Rennsaison, wo viele Wochenenden blockiert sind. Das kann man dann ja direkt mit den Interessenten abklären, welches WE am besten passt.


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2006)

Moin, moin, 

war wirklich 'ne knackige Runde gestern. Hat aber einen heiden Spaß gemacht.  Am Ende war ich wirklich am Ende. Doch nach dem Essen am "Gimbi" ging es mir schon gleich besser. 
Fahrrad steht geputzt und geschmiert im Keller (aus mir wird noch mal was). 
@ Fux, Kater und Wiegetritt: Ich finde auch, dass Ihr ein super Guideteam seid. 
Wenn es terminlich klappt, fahr ich nochmal mit.

Grüße


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2006)

@Fu*x*, Kater und Wiegetritt.
Zur zweiten hälfte der Tour kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber die erste war wirklich schön und wurde auch super geguided.

@alle, hat nen Heidenspass mit Euch gemacht




Gruss Uwe


----------



## Wiegetritt (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

als Guide der "Genießergruppe" kann ich mich - auch im Namen meiner Guidekollegen der "Schnellen Gruppe" - nur für die positiven Rückmeldungen bedanken. Uns hat es auch Spaß gemacht!
Die Bereitschaft, diese oder eine veränderte Strecke bei trockenem Wetter (wir hätten da noch einiges an schönen Trails zu bieten ...) zu guiden ist ganz sicher gegeben.

Gruß
Wiegetritt


----------



## Lupo (29. Mai 2006)

na da hattet ihr ja den schönsten tag der letzten paar wochen für die tour erwischt und seid wenigstens von oben trocken geblieben aber trotzdem: respekt vor denen die sich nach diesem dauerregen auf sone massiv geführte tour gewagt haben  


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Den Wunsch hatten der Lupo und fUEL ja wegen terminlichen Problemen auch schon mal geäußert. Ich denke, da wird sich was machen lassen, aber erst mal kommt ja jetzt die Rennsaison, wo viele Wochenenden blockiert sind. Das kann man dann ja direkt mit den Interessenten abklären, welches WE am besten passt.


oh ja net vergessen! meine "rennsaison" dauert übrigens nur von 10. bis 11. 06. damit das schon mal abgeklärt ist 

@mischuwi: so gefällste mir schon wieder viel besser als (im DIMB-dress!) aufm renner


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2006)

an dieser stelle auch nochmal ein dank meinerseits an meine beiden guide-kollegen  
hat alles prima geklappt. kater und ich sind immer schön voraus gefahren und haben mit der ein oder anderen interessanten fahrtechnikeinlage (manche nennen es sturz  ) immer schön auf die schwierigsten passagen aufmerksam gemacht  

@all : manch einer hat wohl aufgrund der extremen bodenverhältnisse etwas mit seinem schicksal gehadert, dennoch haben die meisten sich tapfer bis zum ende durchgekämpft. aussteiger gab es eigentlich nur aus zeitmangel und von der kronberger truppe, die ohnehin nur ein teilstück mitkommen wollten ...
respekt @ all finisher  

für alle, die es gestern zeitlich nicht einrichten konnten : 
es wird sicherlich dieses jahr nochmal so ne tour geben, hab da auch schon ne nette up- und downhillvariante am staufen für besseres wetter und noch mehr kondition


----------



## pesawa (29. Mai 2006)

Guides, Mitfahrer, Tour, Matsch und vereinzelte Sonnenlöcher waren super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> aussteiger gab es eigentlich nur aus zeitmangel


----------



## Bergwelle (29. Mai 2006)

Hi Folks,
das war wirklich eine prima Tour und das Wetter hätte doch nicht besser sein können.
Vielen Dank, dass Ihr auf uns (leistungsschwache Sonnenscheinfahrer) gewartet habt und wir so noch bis zum Gimbi mitfahren konnten.

*Vielen, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren für die hervorragende Planung und Durchführung.*
Woher habt Ihr so viel Wasser zur Anfeuchtung des Waldbodens bekommen ? ;-)

Beste Grüße 
Uwe & Rick


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> *Vielen, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren für die hervorragende Planung und Durchführung.*



da haben wir euch doch glatt noch unseren rainer unterschlagen  
er hat zusammen mit uns die tour vorbereitet und geplant, konnte aber gestern aufgrund eines wettkampfes nicht selbst teilnehmen.

also ein großes *DANKE* nochmal an rainer


----------



## Papajack (29. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir besten Dank für die schöne Tour. Nette Leute, kompetente Guides, anspruchsvolle Strecke was braucht der Biker mehr! Was er nicht braucht habe ich schon vom Bike abgekratzt und gut ist es.
Auf die Widerholung, auch mit noch mehr hm, freue ich mich schon.

Grüße Jacek


----------



## mischuwi (29. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @mischuwi: so gefällste mir schon wieder viel besser als (im DIMB-dress!) aufm renner


Hehehe, man muss sich halt immer der Situation angemessen 'kleiden'.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2006)

Da das gestern etwas im Schlamm abgesoffen ist hier noch mal der Hinweis in eigener Sache darauf, daß sich einige der nett eingesaute Leute von gestern jeden dritten Donnerstag im Monat im Gimbacher Hof treffen (genauer Termin und Themen immer in diesem Thread) und da über Biken an Rhein und Taunus, Gott und die Welt und viele andere Dinge sprechen. Da merkt man dann auch, daß *Open Trails *mehr bedeutet, als einen quer liegenden Baum zur Seite zu drücken.   Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man das eine oder andere Gesicht dort mal wieder sieht!


----------



## Poppei (29. Mai 2006)

wird davor auch offiziell gebiket ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Mai 2006)

Wenn Wetter und Licht es zu lassen gibt es zumindest eine kleine Runde vorher. Das wird dann aber angekündigt. Wahrscheinlich beim Juni-Treffen am 15.6. dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal. Im Sommer kann man dann auch mit den evtl. verschhlammten Klamotten draußen sitzen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2006)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch der damals Verhinderten und Verregneten, wird es eine "dry edition" der Tour geben! Diese wird am 29.7. um 11 Uhr statt finden. LMB Ich hoffe, der Termin passt jetzt besser.

Eine Woche später sonntags gibt es dann übrigens auch unsere Hochtaunustour. Für den September steht jetzt neben Bad Kreuznach auch was im Spessart auf dem Programm. Mehr dazu dann hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2006)

als guide darf ich da ja nicht fehlen  
hoffe, dass es zeitlich bei mir klappt. hab mich mal unter vorbehalt eingetragen ...


----------



## caroka (18. Juli 2006)

"Fuchs" und "Kater" als Guide, da bin ich doch dabei.;-)
Freu' mich und kann's kaum abwarten.
Greetz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Freu' mich und kann's kaum abwarten.


Das ist die richtige einstellung! Gerade die Taunustrails überlebt und schon kommt der Hunger nach mehr!   Ich möchte übrigens den schönen, steilen Trail nach der großen Kreuzung am Judenkopf in die Tour mit einbauen. Ist doch viel schöner, als der olle Forstweg!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2006)

Das Datum ist ja gaaaanz toll gewählt. 
Beim Erstenmal krank, beim Zweitenmal im Urlaub  Ich hab doch so mit ner Chance zur Bereinigung der Blamage gerechnet. Wie siehts mit ner "Halfdry"  Version aus?

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte übrigens den schönen, steilen Trail nach der großen Kreuzung am Judenkopf in die Tour mit einbauen. Ist doch viel schöner, als der olle Forstweg!



den hätte ich dir spätestens am bahnhof in eppstein vorgeschlagen


----------



## Wiegetritt (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich trage mir den Termin mal ein und würde dann - sofern ich ihn tatsächlich verwirklichen kann - auch wieder als "Guide der Genießergruppe" dabei sein.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2006)

Na prima! Damit wäre die Mannschaft vom Mai ja wieder komplett!


----------



## caroka (18. Juli 2006)

Dann schau mal dass das klappt, wolfgang.;-)
Wäre echt super
Cu

Hilfe!!!!
Warum funktionieren meine Smilies manchmal nicht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

Eben nochmal mit meinem Vorstand gesprochen - und mich eben eingetragen 
Hätte aber auch nix dagegen wenn ich vorher schonmal irgendwann ab Eppstein oder in der Richtung mal mitfahren könnte.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Juli 2006)

Wiegetritt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich trage mir den Termin mal ein und würde dann - sofern ich ihn tatsächlich verwirklichen kann - auch wieder als "Guide der Genießergruppe" dabei sein.
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Da würd ich mich spätestens zum Ende hin gerne wieder anschließen (Danke spätestens jetzt nochmals für die Pic's vom letzten mal).
Hab den Termin eben mit meiner Managerin abgestimmt und werd mich gleich eintragen. cu Carsten


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Juli 2006)

Morgen,

dann trage ich mich doch auch mal ein.

Da ich terminlich bis jetzt nur bei der Usinger Schlammschlacht im Frühjahr konnte und auch die Hochtaunustour ausfällt ist das wohl vorerst die letzte Chance mal was anderes als immer Feldberg und Winterstein zu sehen.

Wahrscheinlich inklusive meiner besseren Hälfte....

Gruss
Alex


----------



## SaTiZ (19. Juli 2006)

Gude,
hab mich auch eingetragen, freu mich schon 
Grüße
Sascha


----------



## SaTiZ (25. Juli 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich auch eingetragen, freu mich schon


Wir haben leider ne Übung auf diesen Samstag verlegt, kann somit doch nicht


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2006)

unter umständen kann ich baubedingt nicht mitfahren. kann sich auch kurzfristig am samstag früh entscheiden ...


----------



## caroka (25. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> unter umständen kann ich baubedingt nicht mitfahren. kann sich auch kurzfristig am samstag früh entscheiden ...


Och komm', das bekommst Du doch irgentwie hingedreht.:zwinker:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2006)

Nur noch 21,5 h bis zum Start!  
War eben mal im Taunus unterwegs und hab dabei auch einige Teile der morgigen Runde mitgenommen. Hab dabei festgestellt, daß die Gewitter wirklich sehr gut verdaut wurden. Es gibt keine wirklich nassen Stellen (außer die, die halt immer nass sind  ) und wenn die für heute abend angekündigten Gewitter nicht gerade einen Weltuntergangsregen bringen, wird sich da wohl auch nicht viel dran ändern. Extra dry-Edition wird´s zwar wohl nicht ganz, aber zumindest demi-sec oder feinherb sollten wir haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juli 2006)

Ich muß mich leider wieder abmelden  . Ich hab Ende nächster Woche Urlaubsbeginn und der Berg an Arbeit im Büro ist nicht weniger geworden . 
Da übermorgen Geburtstagsfeier vom Sohnemann mit einer Horde "Wilder" ansteht, bekomme ich das alles nicht an einem Wochenende gebacken.
Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter; man sieht sich spätestens beim AWB oder am 10.09. . Gruß Carsten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mich leider wieder abmelden  ...
> ... man sieht sich spätestens beim AWB oder am 10.09. . Gruß Carsten.


Schade..., oder man sieht sich am Montag zum ersten Hofheimer Biketreff!?


----------



## Wiegetritt (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe alle sind wieder heil und frohen Mutes und vielleicht auch etwas müde wieder zuhause angekommen. Ich habe meine BIlder hochgeladen und hoffe das das mit diesem Link funktioniert:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13123/page/2

Gruß
Wiegetritt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2006)

Allen heutigen Mitfahrern nochmals vielen Dank, ihr wahrt ein tolles Team!   Sowohl die Runde als auch die Gesellschaft hat mir heute wirklich gefallen. Danke auch speziell noch mal an meine beiden Guide-Kollegen!  
Wie waren denn bei euch so die Tourdaten? Bei mir hat die Tour abzüglich meiner An-und abfahrt etwa 38 km und zwischen 1158 (Tacho) und 1224 hm (Cicolotour). Versteh eigentlich nicht wie da andere Daten raus kommen können, da das Programm sich ja auf die Daten des Tachos bezieht.  So sieht das heutige Sägeblatt dann zumindest nach meiner Nachbearbeitung aus:



Würd mich freuen, den einen oder anderen auch auf den drei noch folgenden Touren (Hochtaunus, Spessart, Bad Kreuznach) mit der DIMB-IG Rhein-Taunus oder gar bei einem unserer IG-Treffen jeden 3. Do im Monat im Gimbacher Hof, begrüßen zu können!


Hier mal die Bilder aus meiner Kamera:


 
Die Dame, deren Namen ich vergessen habe.  




Echtes Wildleben! Ein Fux im Wald!  




So muß das sein! Langsam machen beim Foto und Lächeln! 




Da lugt einer hinter´m Baum hervor...




Sakir mal wieder zu schnell für den Fotografen...  




Bäume gestochen scharf, Biker verwackelt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2006)

Auch ich habs endlich geschafft die Bilder mal grob zu filtern und dann einige hier Hochzuladen. Reinstellen will ich sie nicht alle, wird ja sonst zur Warte-Qual für die ISDN Nutzer (sofern es hier noch welche gibt), stelle euch den Link zu den Bilder mal rein.
Ich fand die Tour und die Gesellschaft auch sehr nett  und ich fahre gerne wieder mit euch wenn ich euch nicht zu langsam war


----------



## caroka (29. Juli 2006)

Ja, auch ich kann nur sagen, das war wieder mal echt gut. Dank unserer Guides war wieder 'ne Menge Spass garantiert.
@ Fux 
Schön, dass es bei Dir doch geklappt hat. Du hättest uns allen gefehlt. Außerdem gehört ein Fux in den Wald und nicht auf die Baustelle.:gg:
@Kater und Racer
Die Bilder sind mal wieder 'ne Wucht.

So, bin zu kaputt, um mehr zu schreiben.

Cu


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen !

eigentlich sollte ich schon längst im bett liegen, so k.o. wie ich mich fühle ...
ich bekam nämlich noch ne freundliche einladung zum shoppen im mtz, kaum dass ich zu hause war  nix wars also mit hinlegen und beine hoch ...   

großes lob nochmal an alle teilnehmer und meine beiden guide-kumpels  
hat sehr viel spaß gemacht heute ...

vielen dank nochmal an alle für die bisher eingestellten schönen bilder  
@lupo : mach hinne, will bilders gucken


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gehört ein Fux in den Wald und nicht auf die Baustelle.:gg:



der fux an sich ist ja eher ein scheues wesen, welches normalerweise des nachts aus seinem bau kommt  

auch wieder mal ne klasse leistung von dir : trotz show-einlage noch bis zum ende locker durchgehalten


----------



## T. J. (29. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie waren denn bei euch so die Tourdaten? Bei mir hat die Tour abzüglich meiner An-und abfahrt etwa 38 km und zwischen 1158 (Tacho) und 1224 hm (Cicolotour). Versteh eigentlich nicht wie da andere Daten raus kommen können, da das Programm sich ja auf die Daten des Tachos bezieht.



Hier mal meine Aufzeichnung (Polar S725) zum Vergleich:





Nochmal Danke an alle und insbesondere die Guides, war trotz meiner Schaltung  'ne schöne Tour.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juli 2006)

o.W.    


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schade..., oder man sieht sich am Montag zum ersten Hofheimer Biketreff!?


Ich hab heut einiges wegbekommen, sodaß es klappen sollte. Bin eingetragen. Cu Carsten.


----------



## Lupo (30. Juli 2006)

hi @ all,

war wirklich ne nette traillastige tour gestern  ich hatte 1180hm bei 40km auf der uhr. danke an die guides für die fürsorgliche führung  lobend anzuerkennen ist, dass nur ganz wenige höhenmeter auf breiten forstpisten verschenkt wurden  das team hat prima zusammengepasst und die geschwindigkeit war gut gewählt dass ich nicht immer im "roten bereich" gefahren bin. spätestens in bad kreuznach versuch ich wieder dabei zu sein 

leider wirds noch etwas dauern bisses bilder von meiner cam zu sehen gibt, mein laptop, der am freitag kolabiert ist befindet sich immer noch auf der intensivstation


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2006)

War wirklich eine sehr nette Tour und eine prima Truppe. Ich hatte ja leider meine Kamera vergessen, aber zum Glück waren ja einige sehr fleißig mit dem Knipsen und Posten.


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der fux an sich ist ja eher ein scheues wesen, welches normalerweise des nachts aus seinem bau kommt
> 
> :




D.h. die nächste Tour fahren wir bei Nacht durch die dunklen Taunuswälder ? ..... Ich würde mir vorher noch zwei Lampen kaufen, damit ich den Fux auch wieder sehen kann  .

Auch mir hat es gestern wieder viel Spass gemacht  . 
Vielen Dank für die Bilder !!! 

Schöne Grüße (am MTB freien Sonntag  )
Uwe


----------



## Fatal Error (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von uns nochmal ein Lob an die ganze Gruppe und besonders an die 3 Guides!   

Hat wirklich riesig Spass gemacht.

Als kleines Dankeschön und als Orientierungshilfe für die Nicht-Eppsteiner wie mich gibt es mal das Google-Earth-Bild der Tour.
Damit man mal sieht wie kreuz und quer wir um Eppstein herum die Trails unsicher gemacht haben.





Falls irgendwer irgendwo webspace hat kann ich auch die kml.datei zur Verfügung stellen, womit Ihr die Tour per Satelit absurfen könnt.

Gruss und auf alle Fälle bis zum nächsten Mal.....wahrscheinlich Spessart.

Nadine und Alex


PS: Nach unserem urlaub werden wir auch etwas schneller sein denke ich     und wenn nicht muß ich mir halt auch mal ein paar Testosteronplaster zulegen.

@Schwarzer Kater: die nette Dame heißt Nadine

@Sakir: die Höhendaten für Fugawi hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, schaue aber nochmal.


----------



## Wiegetritt (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die netten Worte an die Guides. Uns hat es - wie auch beim letzten mal - ebenfalls viel Spaß gemacht. 

Danke auch für die vielen tollen Fotos! 
Der Oberhammer ist jedoch für mich das Bild von Fatal Error (very very nice!!) in dem die gefahrene Tour in die Landschaft eingetragen ist! Superklasse!!!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjay (1. August 2006)

wann startet ihr die nächste tour? würde auch gern mitfahren!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. August 2006)

bjay schrieb:
			
		

> wann startet ihr die nächste tour? würde auch gern mitfahren!


Die Vordertaunustour wirds erst wieder nächstes Jahr geben. Diesen Sonntag startet aber ab der Saalburg die Hochtaunusrunde, am 10.9. geht´s in den Spessart und am 24.9. ist ein Ausflug nach Bad Kreuznach geplant. Alle Termine der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus immer aktuell auf unserer Terminseite!


----------

